# Peugeot Partner / Citroen Berlingo ?



## DogsInc

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of setting up my own walking, boarding and day care business. Have narrowed the choice of vehicle down to either Partner or Berlingo. Does anyone have experience of these vehicles and in particular the space available. My plan is to have the van kitted out with 4 x separate mid size cages but not 100% if there is enough space. Any help appreciated!!, thanks.


----------



## smokeybear

I used to have a Pegueot Partner and there is sufficient space for two large dogs in a car version, four in the van version.

The Berlingo is the same chassis.

My next car is going to be the VW Caddy which is even bigger.


----------



## xxJudexx

Hi

I am also just starting up. I was thinking the same as you and I went for the Renault Kangoo which is pretty much exactly the same.

I've been getting quotes for cages/crates, I want to make sure they are big enough for at least my alsatian sized dog. I've seen some dog walking vans with tiny cages but I don't want the dogs I transport to be cramped!

Anyway, I have one side loading door, two would have been better but that's for next time! I have been looking at two crates at the back and one long crate by the side loading door. 

How many dogs were you hoping to transport at one time?

Good luck, if you need some tips I know I'm only just starting out too but feel free to ask away


----------



## DogsInc

Thanks Smokeybear, much appreciated.


----------



## DogsInc

Hi jude,

Would only be transporting 4 at a time so really just want to ensure that the Partner or Berlingo van will be able to take 4 x cages. Would like the cages also to be a good size so that the dogs are comfortable too.


----------



## lilythepink

I have a peugeot partner and its brilliant.

You could get 4 cages in the back if you folded the back seats down....the boot space is good and I have moved so many things in mine from a full fireplace to book shelves etc .

what makes it really good are the rear passenger doors slide and don't open.

Had mine 4 years now, wouldn't part with it apart from getting another one.


----------



## Leanne77

The Peugeot and the Citroen are the same vehicle. They dont just share the same chassis, they share the same engine too so there isnt much really to decide on between them.

The Kangoo however is a different vehicle and I believe it is smaller than the Peugeot and Citroen. The Renault engine isnt as reliable or as fuel efficient as the Peugeot/Citroen.


----------



## Leanne77

You could also consider the Ford Transit Connect and the Fiat Doblo.


----------



## Burrowzig

Leanne77 said:


> You could also consider the Ford Transit Connect and the Fiat Doblo.


I used to have a Berlingo and now drive a Ford Tourneo Connect (the Transit Connect but with windows). It's so much better than the Berlingo - more powerful (towing a trailer tent with the Berlingo was bad on hills, now I barely notice having a caravan on the back which is twice the weight), it also handles better and, although bigger, does the same mpg as the Berlingo. With all the back seats out, you could have 4 large cages on the bottom and another 4 slightly smaller ones on top.

Transit Connect vans are every bit as good (often win 'small van of the year' awards and are used as fleet vehicles by many police forces, local councils and utility companies), and there's a crew cab version too, with side windows in the rear sliding doors but not right at the back.

Faults I had with my Berlingo (1.9 diesel) were that the wishbones to the front wheels wore out like nobody's business, replaced them twice in 5 years, and it also did this thing where it would start putting too much fuel through (it happened about once a year, usually in September) where it would start sounding like there was a motorbike behind, which got louder and the engine lost power after a while. To fix it, stopping, turning engine off then re-starting would fix it, but I dreaded it happening on the motorway or somewhere I couldn't pull over easily. Because it happened infrequently, the garage couldn't diagnose the fault and replace whatever was causing it. On the Berlingo forum, I wasn't the only person this was happening to. Also, the clock gained about 10 minutes per week - seriously annoying!


----------



## Twiggy

Leanne77 said:


> You could also consider the Ford Transit Connect and the Fiat Doblo.


I'm on my 4th Fiat Doblo Diesel and have been really happy with them, including towing a caravan.


----------



## DogsInc

Thanks for the info Burrowzig. Im going to see a Peugeot Partner on Monday and I'm thinking this is the way to go. Only 3 years old with 40,000 on the clock at a good price from a dealer. 

thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## EssexWags

Hi there We have a Berlingo Multi Space yes exactly the same as the Partner. Went for the multispace as the insurance is much cheaper than a van. 
Took the rear seats out, fitted cages & had the windows tinted. It's a fab vehicle. 
God luck with your purchase


----------



## Stefx

I can't believe I'm the only person that finds them too small! 
I have a Peugeot partner van with just the front seats in and I have fit 2 large crates in there with about a 1ft x 3ft gap in between the crates and the back doors. I can fit comfortably 2 large dogs or 4 smaller dogs. It worked for me at first as all my dogs were all Staffy sized but now I have quite a few larger breeds it's just not big enough. I'd also like room for storage in the back as there is no room in the front but this isn't an option for me due to lack of space. 
Not to mention I have issue after issue with the van. 
I do love it in a way because it was my first vehicle, it enabled me to expand my business and externally it's a tough cookie but if you want to allow space for 3 or more large, crated dogs, the Peugeot partner, berlingo and kangoo won't do.


----------



## dorrit

I love peugeots and have driven them for years but I find the Peugeot partner
gernerally very underpowered.


----------



## Burrowzig

Stefx said:


> I can't believe I'm the only person that finds them too small!
> I have a Peugeot partner van with just the front seats in and I have fit 2 large crates in there with about a 1ft x 3ft gap in between the crates and the back doors. I can fit comfortably 2 large dogs or 4 smaller dogs. It worked for me at first as all my dogs were all Staffy sized but now I have quite a few larger breeds it's just not big enough. I'd also like room for storage in the back as there is no room in the front but this isn't an option for me due to lack of space.
> Not to mention I have issue after issue with the van.
> I do love it in a way because it was my first vehicle, it enabled me to expand my business and externally it's a tough cookie but if you want to allow space for 3 or more large, crated dogs, the Peugeot partner, berlingo and kangoo won't do.


I found my Berlingo too small; it's why I changed to the Ford. I have a gardening business so need to have 2 crates in the back for my dogs, and space for a mower, strimmer and a host of other gardening tools. The Berlingo just wasn't big enough, even with just the 2 front seats in.


----------



## smokeybear

dorrit said:


> I love peugeots and have driven them for years but I find the Peugeot partner
> gernerally very underpowered.


What size engine do you have?


----------



## Stefx

I also find mine underpowered. I have a 1.9 diesel partner.


----------



## spaniel07

The 1905cc diesel non turbo engine is very underpowered the best engine would be the `Hdi` 1.9 or 1.6.

You would be better going for a 1.4 petrol than a 1.9 non turbo diesel.


----------



## Mad4Collies

I have a berlingo - suits me grand!!


----------



## lilythepink

dorrit said:


> I love peugeots and have driven them for years but I find the Peugeot partner
> gernerally very underpowered.


mine is the 2litre diesel and is very nippy just not that good top end.but max speed limit is 70mph.lol

loads of get up and go up to top end though. Love mine, would have another when this one drops to bits.


----------



## dorrit

smokeybear said:


> What size engine do you have?


I dont have the van .. I just drive them from time to time.
I prefer the renault kangoo better for speed..

Bigger but nice Mercedes sprinter. right dog of a van Fiat Ducato :nonod:


----------

